
Motorola Droid's next update to be Android 2.1, includes multitouch browser - alexandros
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/08/motorola-droids-next-update-to-be-android-2-1-includes-multito/
======
coderdude
I love reading about how my phone is going to be _even better_ soon. Never had
a phone that updates itself on a regular basis and gets better with each
update.

------
bobbyi
I hadn't realized until reading the article that Google Maps on the Droid has
multitouch now. I just tried it and it works great.

------
GavinB
This would be great. I love my Droid, but multi-touch zooming is the one
iPhone feature that I still envy.

------
dnorris10
Makes me kind of sad to be still using the G1...

~~~
aquadoctorbob
You ought to give CyanogenMod a try; it's breathed new life into my G1. I
installed it yesterday after my home screen's several-second rendering time
pushed me over the tipping point.

It's easier to install than it seems, noticeably faster/smoother, and the
Browser and Gallery apps both support multitouch.

